# Oops. Glad its just spray paint!



## urbaneruralite (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know what I was thinking, because this is what I had in mind and I don't like it. I think it needs a darker green. Ideas?







After:


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 30, 2007)

add some black,tan,brown, overlays sprayed through pine needles ,leaves, ect and it'll be fine as a base color


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 30, 2007)

Dude!!!  That used to be a nice looking rifle. OMG


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 30, 2007)

Gun Kote or Dura Kote if you don't follow the camo suggestion. _and  hurry !_


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 30, 2007)

Honestly it wouldn't look bad if the recoil pad was the painted too.


----------



## duckbill (Dec 31, 2007)

YEP!  That green really clashes with that stock.  Personally, I think a tan finish would look good to match the lighter color in the stock.  Alumahyde II has a tan color.  That looks like a Richard's Microfit stock.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 31, 2007)

There was black in that stock too.  Hmmm i bet a black barrel would have look really good too.  Reminds me of a guy i knew in college who needed a paint job on his car, so he bought 30 bottles of white spray paint and did his car with them.  OMG, now that was bad.  Black or Silver would look great with this rifle, but too late for that now.  So maybe a deep dark hunter green, or light brown with camo pattern...  who knows, i dont have artistic taste, thats one reason i wouldnt paint my rifle.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, the stock came from Richard's. That is not a recommendation. I wouldn't buy from them again. For one, the sample they show online has very little black in it. The stock I got has a lot. For another, the inletting was off center. I had to remove a lot of material, then remake the inletted area with bedding epoxy.

I could take the paint off easily enough, but it has the glossy Medallion grade bluing. I'm trying to cut down the shine.

Black or dark, maybe OD green, sound like good options. This green is kinda growing on me though. Maybe I'll leave it until I get around to sending it off for a re-barrel and teflon treatment. Prolly black teflon just to be safe.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 7, 2008)

Think I fixed it.


----------



## duckbill (Jan 7, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> Think I fixed it.




PICS???????????


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 7, 2008)

Not to bad dude.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 8, 2008)

duckbill said:


> PICS???????????



I put the "after" pic up top.

Thanks for the comments, y'all.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 8, 2008)

I would keep working on it...


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 8, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> I would keep working on it...



Ah, I think I'll need some practice first. Lemme borrow one of yours. You like pink don't you?


----------



## duckbill (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Rob,
I guess everybody has different tastes.  For me the green just clashes too much with that stock.  I'm not critisizing, just giving you my honest opinion.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 8, 2008)

The after looks great!!! The darker green sure goes a lot better with the stock


----------



## cwc (Jan 8, 2008)

It's twin is for sale in the swap/sell section


----------



## ng500 (Feb 12, 2008)

It's ruined..will never shoot straight now.  Might as well scrap it...You're probably too distraught, so I'll take it to the scrap yard for you


----------



## Trizey (Feb 12, 2008)

Better.....

That first job was scary.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 12, 2008)

The OD looks better but Coyote Tan or Federal Brown would go well with that particular stock. IMHO

Here they are Cerakoted on another rifle.






Robert


----------



## gordylew (Feb 12, 2008)

Paint the stock chartreuse and enter it in the ugly gun contest.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 12, 2008)

WHy did you paint it?  Was the bluing bad?  That green in my opinion....does not look good.  But you asked...


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 12, 2008)

looks better than Turtlebugs avatar .......darker O D please ...!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 12, 2008)

Bruz said:


> The OD looks better but Coyote Tan or Federal Brown would go well with that particular stock. IMHO
> 
> Here they are Cerakoted on another rifle.
> 
> ...



That bolt is sweet Bruz


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 12, 2008)

that whole RIGG is delectable .......drooooooolin .....thats candy dood !!!!


----------



## Bruz (Feb 12, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> That bolt is sweet Bruz



Hunterrs,

I agree but to clarify this one isn't mine. This is a 257 Weatherby named "The Widow Maker" and built by Kampfeld. I am using it as a blue print to build my 300WM except my scope will be coated and my flutes on the barrel and bolt will match.

Robert


----------



## urbaneruralite (Feb 13, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> WHy did you paint it?  Was the bluing bad?  That green in my opinion....does not look good.  But you asked...



The bluing is fine. The gun started as a very glossy Medallion grade. I don't like gloss, but deals on LH guns are hard to find so I bought it anyway. I painted it green, because I like green and green with brown and black is camo. It may not look like camo up close, but from fifty yards out it breaks up the outline whereas the commercial stuff blurs into one color. The camo idea is why I painted it a lighter green the first time. I wanted it the same color as green oak leaves.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 13, 2008)

*This is what a rifle is supposed to look like!*



Bruz said:


> The OD looks better but Coyote Tan or Federal Brown would go well with that particular stock. IMHO
> 
> Here they are Cerakoted on another rifle.
> 
> ...



Now this is a SWEEEET looking rifle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Back2class (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, Richards kinda stinks for inleting. Had the same problem as you. Off center inlet and too much taken out in one spot around the action. They have good prices though.


----------

